# Operation: own a snake until i move out without my mum finding out (8)



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Just a quick post today (while I'm waiting for the line at the uni cafe to go down...) fed Houdini his first fuzzy today, had previously been feeding him pinkies but he managed to take the fuzzy no problem (it was just a small one, not much 'fuzz').
Still havent gotten him in tne new RUB yet, have been studying late in the library most nights (BOO!) got exams starting next week (DOUBLE BOO!).
On a side note: considering getting a second snake, just for fun. This one wouldnt be a secret, just a test to see how the mother would react, the general prediction is: "not well, not well at all".
:whistling2:


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

This blog is so good i have just subscribed to it lol


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Aw thank you for saying so  always nice to get people who approve of me skiving away on this instead of studying


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

im supposed to be studying aswell so im skiving lol


----------

